# Oh, Oh, Grandpa... Tell me 'bout the good'ole days...



## Christina (Jul 14, 2009)

These are some of my Great-Grandpa & Grandpa's tools that were recently given to me by my Granpa (Pa-Pa). My Aunt Stella (Pa-Pa's sister) had also given me the tools that are on the shelf (pictured below) just months prior to my Pa-Pa giving me the tools he did. My Pa-pa has became ill over the past 7 years and is battling with COPD, currently has 27% lung production, several other illnesses and an unfound infection. This means the world to me that my Pa-Pa gave these tools to me to pass down. And though I will never apply these tools in the residential repair that I work in, they mean a lot to me, being that they started a profession that has kept our family going for what is coming up on 5 generations. Here goes...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

That is awesome. I love it when someone shows reverence to those that came before us. We would not have half the stuff we use today if it wasn't for the previous generations. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

Believe it or not, I still have and use a lot of those caulking irons.

Is that a white gas furnace?

Very cool stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow!

That is some real treasure you have there...:thumbup:

An awesome bit of history...

That should make a helluva display at the office!:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMB TIME said:


> Is that a white gas furnace?


That would be my guess...

Well before my time...:laughing:


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Love the hand crank drill:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

pauliplumber said:


> Love the hand crank drill:thumbsup:


That would be a "Bit and Brace" :whistling2:

Sometimes when I pull the trigger on the cordless and discover a dead battery then pull out the extra battery and discover it's dead too I end up wishing I had a bit and brace on my truck.

I've got one in my old stuff in the garage...

Luckily since I kicked the apprentice off my truck I handle my own battery charging and don't seem to have that problem anymore...


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

I love looking at old caulking and yarning irons, brings back memories for me. Great pics.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Christina,

If you are going to use that drift on any lead water services you might want to soak it in olive oil, it will keep that split from getting larger, and the shave hook could probably benefit from the attention of a file.

Not many plumbers had water main irons, your grandfather must have been a man of many talents.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi there KTS, long time no see.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

:thumbup: Nice looking collection of plumbing history. I love that hand-held torch! Some youngins might think it's a tea pot.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> :thumbup: Nice looking collection of plumbing history. I love that hand-held torch! Some youngins might think it's a tea pot.


Or, something they have behind the counter at a coffee shop making $5 cups of something or other...:laughing:


----------



## tnoisaw (Jun 16, 2009)

That's great! My dad gave me his old Monkey Wrench. It's priceless to my heart.


----------

